

Data Science with Python and R: Sentiment Classification - ds_python
https://www.codementor.io/python/tutorial/data-science-python-r-sentiment-classification-machine-learning

======
joehaaga
I did something very similar for my blog last year with Twitter data. Used R,
Tableau, and a package called Rserve that lets R handle numbercrunching while
Tableau handles visualization.

catch it at haagajoe.wordpress.com/2015/01/01/change-of-plans/

